# Maverick ET-901 Remote BBQ Thermometer & Timer



## wngsprnt50 (Oct 20, 2010)

Currently on sale at www.woot.com for $12.99 and $5 S/H!  Wont be around much longer.  Hurry and get yours....I did!


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Oct 20, 2010)

all sold out


----------

